# Pyreneene Tour.



## cheshiregordon (Sep 24, 2011)

after what seems like an age we will set off in 10 days for the Algarve.
We intend to break our journey and tour the Pyrenees from Saint-Gauden / Bagneres-de-Luchon thro Arreau, Luz-St-Sauveur Gararnie before leaving via Laruns and Artouste.
This is our first time tour thro the Pyrenees and while I have the usual green guide and visited Google Earth etc has anyone got some must see / do advice to offer - so that two novices don't sail passed the best bits totally unaware.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi,

Garvarnie is lovely, make sure you take the mountain road up to the 'Pic de Tentes', the road ends with a spectacular view over the mountains and into Spain. We saw loads of Marmots on that route.

2 x good overnight stoppovers, one close to the town itself but with no facilities...

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=10655

and another aire with a service point on the mountain route out of town with spectacular scenery....

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=10656

Pete


----------



## cheshiregordon (Sep 24, 2011)

peejay said:


> Hi,
> 
> Garvarnie is lovely, make sure you take the mountain road up to the 'Pic de Tentes', the road ends with a spectacular view over the mountains and into Spain. We saw loads of Marmots on that route.
> 
> ...


----------



## cheshiregordon (Sep 24, 2011)

peejay said:


> Hi,
> 
> Garvarnie is lovely, make sure you take the mountain road up to the 'Pic de Tentes', the road ends with a spectacular view over the mountains and into Spain. We saw loads of Marmots on that route.
> 
> ...


wow - just had a look on GE - wouldn't have thought to go so far.
Brilliant! Thanks


----------



## grizzlyj (Oct 14, 2008)

Hiya

I am a fan of following consistant road numbers, or obvious old routes that might change numbers but are clearly old routes. 

So, if you started in St Jean de Luz, stayed on the French side and headed for the Med, you can almost entirely stay on the D918, then the D618. This takes in a fabulous number of cols and twisty roads, and on a Michelin map is largely highlighted as a green scenic route.

You can pop off this to divert up to Gavernie which is well worth the walk from the town even if there are a lot of tourists!

At Ax-les-Thermes you can head south into Andorra if you're less than 3.5m (I think!), or north on the D613 to Quillan. South of this on the D117 there are some 3m rock overhangs that you may need to go to the wrong side of the road for short sections, but otherwise head for the sea, or south again on squiggley stuff (618 pops up a bit south, not direct but maybe thats not the point?!)

I havn't done all of this in a camper, but many times in a sportscar which is not something I'd get bored of! I can't see any bridges below 4m on the Michelin map, but these roads are not for the faint hearted. Fun though! Fill up when you see an open garage too.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

In 2010 we
Did the length of the Pyrenees from perpignon to Biarritz on the French side. Blog
On www.hankthetank.co.uk

Agree with peejay. Gavarnie is a must see. Not far from there is cauterets which is also good with two good aires and a brilliant cable car that goes through the town and up to tue ski slopes for about €8.

Lordes on a Saturday is interesting and quite moving watching the crowds of people making the pilgrimage and touching the famous stone and getting healed by the magic water!


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Pyrenees*

St. Lary Soulan Pyrenees.

Stay at the Aire in town or for a great campsite, rioumajou


----------



## oldtart (Mar 18, 2006)

Hi. Thank you all for your posts. We are planning to take that route as well.

Val


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

grizzlyj said:


> ...you can almost entirely stay on the D918, then the D618. This takes in a fabulous number of cols and twisty roads, and on a Michelin map is largely highlighted as a green scenic route....
> 
> .....I havn't done all of this in a camper, but many times in a sportscar which is not something I'd get bored of! I can't see any bridges below 4m on the Michelin map, but these roads are not for the faint hearted. Fun though! Fill up when you see an open garage too.


Cheshiregordon/oldtart...

We followed most of grizzlyj's route from Arreau, across the Col D'Aspin, Col du Tourmalet and Col D'Aubisque to Laruns.
Its very scenic and had no problems in our van so you should be fine if you follow that route.

Pete


----------



## lev (Feb 14, 2009)

We toured a couple of years ago and I thought the castle/fort at Peyrepertuse was absolutely stunning.

Also loved Gavarnie and the castle at Montsegur.

Have fun, it's my favourite part of France (...so far...)


----------



## thieawin (Jun 7, 2006)

val d'Aran is worth a detour too.


----------



## CandA (May 1, 2005)

Hi

Torla in the Odessa National Park is beautiful. The campsite is great and the walking is fantastic.

Also stayed in Jaca, in Aragon, a pleasant little town with the mountains above you and lovely scenery round about.

CandA


----------

